# Galaxy Tab 3 - Error 110 when trying to update



## SimonT182 (Jul 16, 2010)

OK, am actually going to be sending this back Monday for the retailer to have a look at. But wanted some opinions on this, as this problem seems quite common and it doesn't appear to be something you can fix yourself.

Basically, I recently bought a Samsung Galaxy Tab 3.

All was well, until it tried to update its firware/operating system the other day. The device said it had to reboot in order to complete the installation, but it just hung. The screen was blank, with a couple of coloured lines running through it.

I left it for a while to see if it completed the reboot, but after 5 minutes of hanging, I pressed the power switch to reboot it manually.

I then got a message saying "firmware was unable to update" and I noticed the weather widget, which was usually displayed on the first screen, had dissapeared.

Anyway, after that any updates it tried to download wouldn't install, nor could I install anything from the app store. It would download, but then I would get a message saying "couldn't install - error 110"

Having done some googling, it seems this is not a problem that can be fixed by the user and has to be done by the manufacturer or a suitable repair shop. However, this problem does seem to be quite common on these devices. Any ideas as to how this happened and (when I get this back) how I can prevent it from happening again?

I don't want this to happen again after the warranty runs out.

Thoughts/comments anyone?


----------

